# Game #12: Phoenix Suns (9-2) @ Houston Rockets (6-4) - 11/17



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Tuesday, 8:30EST/6:30MT/5:30PST
Where: Toyota Center - Houston, TX
TV: local or by illegal method *
*Previous Game: W 101-100 vs Toronto Raptors*











*Phoenix Suns (9-2) 

Starters: 








[PG] Steve Nash







[SG] Jason Richardson 








[SF] Grant Hill 









[PF] Amar'e Stoudemire







[C] Channing Frye * 


















* Houston Rockets (6-4) 

Starters: 








[PG] Aaron Brooks







[SG] Trevor Ariza








[SF] Shane Battier









[PF] Luis Scola







[C] Chuck Hayes *



*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....STAYFOCUSED*​


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Gonna be a good one tonight.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Don't even know what to expect. . . . Houston is one of those unknown teams. They can beat good teams, and they can lose to bad ones as well. 

Should be interesting.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

This Rocket team usually comes to play. Suns are gonna have to bring effort.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

But gotta give respect to the Rockets. This team will catch you off guard if you aren't careful. Going to be tough playing in Houston too. Hopefully we can get our game plan flowing and bench assisting our starters well.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Can you make the GTs with Phoenix time? I get confused with daylight savings conversions. Are we mountain time now?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hyperion said:


> Can you make the GTs with Phoenix time? I get confused with daylight savings conversions. Are we mountain time now?


It's mountain time, yeah.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Geez, Rockets are on fire. 5-7 from 3. Suns are 3-10 overall so far. 

19-9, Rockets, 6:48 left


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

AWFUL defense right now.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Battier is abusing Jrich.

28-17, Rockets 2:23 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

LOU! layup and1.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Now, they're just abusing us inside.

34-22, Rockets at the end of 1.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

13-0 run by the Suns. 49-47, Rockets.

Defense has tightened and those shots that falling aren't now.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Vintage Amare. Face up dribble, and dunked it hard. 14 pts so far. 8 this qrter.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare nice pass to a cutting Hill, who makes a layup.

After a Rockets miss, continue to feed Amare, and he gets fouled. Made one.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

55-52, Rockets at the half.

Amare 15 pts (6-9), 4 rebs, 2 assists, blk.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare's just going to work. I love it.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash still hasn't scored a pt. 0-4. But has 9 assists.


Jrich for 3! Suns take the lead 61-60.

Man, our defense has picked up too.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash finally drains a shot.

63-62, Suns 6:31 left in the 3rd.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jrich starting to heat up.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Whyyyy is this stream being so choppy >_> Meanwhile, Nash hit another J.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Too many hustle plays from Houston... This is really a tough game at the moment. Houston just doing more of the little things and it shows, but having said that, we still have another level to go up. Amare has 4 fouls and that can't be good for us :|


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Its on free-to-air TV here in Aus! Full HD


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

MeirToTheWise said:


> Whyyyy is this stream being so choppy >_> Meanwhile, Nash hit another J.


I guess it was so choppy and laggy that it slowed the down from actual time. I usually follow box score while watching, and it's 3 mins or so behind. Never does that for me.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

And now it's down.

85-84, Rockets with 8:51 left.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Wow. Collins is really making use of his minutes on the court tonight. Suns up 92-90 with 5:52 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Collins has already exceeded my expectations since signing. Tonight 4 pts, 5 rebs in 9 mins.

edit. weird. I was typing this before I saw your post Meir lol.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Stop missing free throws Amare... Goodness >_>


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Suns up 100-98 with 2:05 left. Nash taking over in the final mins as usual.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

This sucks. atdhe.net put up a justintv link with the Suns commentators. I had to listen to those Rocket guys all game long. Well, most.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Frye drains a 3. Missing doesn't phase him.

He fouled out just now.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Noooo, Frye fouled out on a BS call >_>


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Wow, I just noticed Nash has 16 assists lol.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Collins!!!!!!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare dropoff to Collins, AND 1! Missed FT though.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Suns got this. Nice win and nice def in the 4th again. 10-2 baby!! ^_^


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

And I picked them to win 9 games lol.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Organized Chaos said:


> And I picked them to win 9 games lol.


You've never been too great at picking the records, lol ^_^ I picked them to win 12, but I think they'll surpass that as well.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Landry is crazy.. Seems like every team has someone like him that just lights us up EVERY time we play them.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol I've won like 2-3 times since we started doing it as a forum. Once since I started doing it. You owned it last yr haha.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 111, Rockets 105*

Amare 23 pts (8-14), 6 rebs, 4 assists, blk

Nash 12 pts, 16 assists, 3 rebs

Jrich 20 pts (8-14), 5 rebs, 2 blks


Collins 6 pts, 6 rebs, 2 blks, assist in 13 mins.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Yea Landry was going off tonight and that was worrying. But we pulled it off thankfully, good win over a tough team.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Organized Chaos said:


> And I picked them to win 9 games lol.


And yet you're a mod of our forum..... At least it's better than having Basel........ Barely


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Missed the game, but 10-2 is looking reaaaallly nice. 

So nice to be watching a winning-fun-Suns ball club this year. Last year was definitely a reality check.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Another editon of JMZ

http://www.twitvid.com/17E08


Dudley talks to Collins, gets a "no comment" out of Nash, the foreign press, Jrich and Amare blurts out something at the end.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

A bit late (that's what DVR is for!), but I think the best play of the night was a tie between Amare's face up dunk and Barbosa's ridiculous block. 

The block came out of effin' no where.


----------

